# Ever encounter asbestos in foam board insulation?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not asbestos, but it could very well be mold.


----------



## lilbilly (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info joecaption, much appreciated. Enjoy the rest of your afternoon.

Chrs!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Much more likely that it is mold than anything else.


----------



## Remod11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Def not asbestos, mold on styrofoam to me


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

That'd be some mighty funky looking mold. Looks more like something that was splattered on the foam board. Mold would have attacked the studs before the styrofoam because mold would starve on plastic. It's certainly not asbestos.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

My eyes aren't what they used to be but it appears on the board edge also, in the first photo...did you just remove that missing chunk?

Gary


----------



## lilbilly (Sep 7, 2012)

GBR in WA said:


> My eyes aren't what they used to be but it appears on the board edge also, in the first photo...did you just remove that missing chunk?
> 
> Gary



It was removed moments before the picture was taken, and you're correct that it's also on the board edge. After closer inspection the dots appear to be solid and of a slightly different material. Maybe some sort of fire retardant although it's very random and some of the sheets have very little of it. Areas of the basement that show absolutely no signs of moisture also had the same random green dots in the rigid foam. Strange

Everything below and just above grade has been removed down to the studs, upper floor joists, and concrete slab. There have been a few surprises but I think I'm in pretty decent shape. Took possession of the house 2 months ago (my first home) and we're still on budget. It was built in 1965 and I was certainly very curious to see behind the walls, etc. I'm about to post one of my issues soon over in Concrete, Stone & Masonry.

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------

